# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Bedingungen für AS nur teilweise erfüllt, aber Behandlung ohne Vorteil?

## Norbert60

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

bei mir wurde in 01/2020 ein PK festgestellt:
cT2a und GS 7a (70 % - 30 %),
PSA-Verlauf: 11,2 (08/19) - 11,7 (10/19) - 11,8 (5/20) - 12,9 (07/20),
Fusionsbiopsie nach mpMRT: 4/14 betroffen ( 2 x 15 % und 2 x 10 % Tumoranteil, ausschließlich rechts).
Die Prostata ist vergrößert und es wurde eine leichte chronische Prostatitis festgestellt.

Nach Aussage der Urolog*innen sind die Heilungsaussichten bei einer Behandlung sehr gut. Die von mir gewünschte AS dagegen sei keine Option. Begründung: 
1.) PSA-Wert zu hoch (gefordert ist < 10) 
2.) 4 Stanzen betroffen (gefordert sind max. 2) 
3.) Ich sei ja noch jung (bin jetzt 60)

Nachdem ich mich inzwischen in das Thema eingelesen habe, bin ich allerdings auf einige Widersprüche gestoßen:
zu 1.) Der PSA-Wert kann zusätzlich durch andere Ursachen erhöht sein, zumal eine vergrößerte Prostata und Prostatitis dazu beitragen. Aussagekräftiger sei der PSA-Verlauf (Leitlinienprogramm Onkologie/Früherkennung von PK, S. 23). Hier liegen aber erst die oben genannten 4 Werte aus dem letzten Jahr vor.
zu 2.) In zwei Stanzen wurde ein Tumoranteil von 10 % (entsprechend 1,6 und 2 mm) gefunden. Manche Experten halten aber doch Tumoren bis 2 mm für irrelevant.
zu 3.) Dieser Punkt betrifft ja die voraussichtliche Lebenserwartung, die kaum zu schätzen ist. Hier ist zu erwähnen, dass ich vor einigen Jahren bereits eine schwerwiegende anderweitige Tumorerkrankung hatte, von der ich im Moment geheilt bin. In mir schlummern aber die Risiken der Spätfolgen der damaligen Chemos etc. (eine macht sich gerade bemerkbar), so dass ich wohl trotz gesunder Lebensweise davon ausgehen muss, dass ich nicht steinalt werde. Aber wer weiß das schon von sich?

Falls ich jetzt eine Behandlung beginne, würde ich mich für die OP entscheiden, aber da lese ich nun im Leitlinienprogramm Onkologie, Patientenleitlinie I (Lokal begrenztes PK) auf S. 48/49 zum Thema Nutzen der OP: 
Nach der amerikanischen Studie mit 12 Jahren Nachbeobachtungszeit *hatte die OP keinen Vorteil im Vergleich zur Nichtbehandlung*. 
Als Fazit der beiden Studien ist zu lesen: Es gibt Hinweise aus beiden Studien sowie aus Beobachtungsstudien, *dass Männer mit Hoch-Risiko-Tumoren am ehesten von der Operation profitieren.*

Da fragt man sich natürlich, warum überhaupt Männer mit NICHT-Hochrisiko-Tumoren behandelt werden - mit all den massiven und teils irreversiblen Folgen -, wenn sich gar kein Nutzen ergibt.

Hier gibt es einen Widerspruch zwischen den Bedingungen für die AS und wissenschaftlichen Studien. Kann das jemand erklären? Außerdem interessiert mich, ob es noch weitere oder neuere Studien hierzu gibt. Kennt sich da jemand aus?

----------


## Georg_

Ein Gleason 7a wird nur in Studien mit AS behandelt. Und diese Studien gibt es nur vereinzelt in den USA. Es kommt auch oft vor, dass nach einer Operation ein höherer Gleason Wert festgestellt wird, da man dann die ganze Prostata untersuchen kann. Also eine AS kann man Dir mit ruhigem Gewissen nicht empfehlen.

Bei einer AS musst Du in einem Jahr nochmal eine Biopsie machen und an sich jedes Jahr danach wieder. Dabei kann durchaus etwas anderes festgestellt werden.

Viele Patienten, die sich für AS entschieden haben, lassen sich irgendwann operieren, da es schwer fällt immer mit einem unbehandelten Tumor zu leben.

----------


## Georg_

Wenn Du Dich nicht operieren lassen willst, so kannst Du eine Brachytherapie machen. Die hat in der Regel geringe Nebenwirkungen. Du kannst Dich hier in Köln beraten lassen:
https://klinik-am-ring.de/westdeutsc...rachytherapie/
https://www.strahlentherapie-koeln.de/brachytherapie/

----------


## rudde21

Ich bin neu hier, will mich kurz vorstellen. Alter 74, habe ein PK seit okt 2019. Systematische Biopsie, 12 Stanzen, 4 positiv, zwei auf jeder Seite.Tumorlänge in den befallenden Stanzen, 2X1mm. 1X0,8mm und einmal 0,3mm. Totale Biopsielänge 180 mm. Ich wohne seit 50 Jahren in Stockholm, bin gebürtiger Kölner. Rechtschreibfehler müssen mir etwas verziehen werden.
Die Biopsien wurden auf Grund des steigendem PSA Wert gemacht. Die Grösse der Prostata ca. 85 ccm. PSA Wert ist 3,4, da ich aber Finsasterid nehme muss man ja 3,4X2 =6,8 rechnen. PSA Verlauf, Jan 2017 =3,7. Okt. 2018 = 7,2, alle Messungen danach waren immer niedriger als 7,2. Die Biopsie hat auch eine Prostatit nachgewiesen mit der ich Probleme habe.
 Vor der systematischen Biopsieserie wurde eine mpMRT gemacht auf der ein 1 cm suspekter Fleck erkannt wurde, die Krebsherde der nachfolgenden systematischen Biopsie waren nicht erkennbar. Aufgrund des Flecks wurde eine Fusionsbiopsie gemacht, 3 Stanzen, 50 Länge. Befund wurde nicht als Krebs bewertet, es gab einen ,03 mm malignitetssuspekten Abschnitt, atypisch.
Die Zusammenfassung der Diagnose: Niedrigrisiko PK. Empfehlung AS. Man sieht also einen Unterschied zur deutschen Leitlinie. Ich war bei ingesamt 4 Urologen die alles sehr ähnlich sahen. Entscheidend ist nicht die Anzahl der positiven Stanzen sondern die Tumorlast. Laut der Beurteilung sind zwei Stanzen mit 1mm Befall ein wesentlich geringeres Risiko als eine mit 10mm Befall. Gleisen Score ist übrigen 3:3. Der Fleck = PIRADS 2, ISUP1. T1c.
Normalerweise kommt eine neue mpMRT nach 2 Jahren, PSA jeden dritten Monat. Ich möchte aber eine neue mpMRT schon nach einem Jahr was auch möglich ist. Dann soll sie mpMRT an der gleichen Klinik gemacht werden um die neuen Bilder mit den alten verglichen zu können.
Noch eine Anmerkung: In den schwedischen Leitlinien wird der Arzt darauf hingewiesen den Patienten mit einem PK von niedrigem Risiko keine OP oder Bestrahlung zu empfehlen. (fast verboten darüber zu sprechen steht da). Natürlich entscheidet auch hier der Patient.

----------


## Georg_

Du hast einen Gleason 6 und ich würde sagen, niedrige PSA Werte. In Schweden empfiehlt man in diesem Fall AS. In Deutschland wäre das bei 4 positiven Stanzen nicht leitliniengerecht. 
Norbert mit 7a und einem PSA Wert von 12,9 ist schon ein höheres Risiko.

----------


## MartinWK

Norbert, da hast du die Leitlinie richtig verstanden. Mit einem 7a liegst du überall "zwischen den Studien" und eine Empfehlung gibt es daher nicht. AS halte ich für ein Feigenblatt, um die Unzulänglichkeit der vorhandenen Therapien bei PCa  (Nutzen/Nebenwirkungsverhältnis) zu verdecken und diese gleichzeitig beibehalten zu können (Risikominimierung für Ärzte und Kliniken und längere Amortisationsdauer von teuren Robotern und geschultem Personal). Neue Methoden brauchen 20-40 Jahre, um sich durchzusetzen.

Zu dem Thema hatte ich hier geschrieben: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...869#post128869

----------


## Norbert60

Herzlichen Dank für eure Beiträge!

@ Georg 
GS 7a wurde bei meinen Gesprächen nicht näher thematisiert. Meines  Wissens gab es auch hier eine Studie, die ich aber leider nicht  präzisieren kann. Am relevantesten wurde der erhöhte PSA-Wert  angesehen. 
Es geht mir weniger um die Art der Therapie, als um die Frage, ob zum  jetzigen Zeitpunkt überhaupt therapiert werden soll. Die Studien sagen  doch: Kein Nutzen! 
Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass Studien nur statistische Aussagen über  eine große Anzahl von Teilnehmern liefern - die Frage nach dem einzelnen  Schicksal, wie sich der Tumor bei Patient X entwickeln wird, bleibt  unbeantwortet.  Aber im Moment ist es doch so, dass sehr viele Männer  therapiert werden, bei denen es statistisch gesehen nicht notwendig  wäre.

@ Martin
 Kliniken, die die neuen Methoden anbieten, müssen genauso amortisieren.  Ich finde das Thema Alternative Therapien heikel. Die Webseiten  dieser Kliniken werden von Marketing-Profis erstellt, alles ist nur  rosarot, und die Gefahr, dass relevante Informationen oder Risiken  entweder geschönt oder verschwiegen werden, ist enorm. Wer überprüft die  Ergebnisse dieser Kliniken eigentlich, wenn sie nicht in unabhängigen  Studien eingebunden sind? Langzeiterfahrungen gibts natürlich auch  keine. Ist das Risiko in der Summe wirklich geringer, als wenn ich die  Standard-Therapie wähle?

Ich merke, dass mir weiteres Recherchieren und Grübeln nicht  weiterhilft. Im Moment tendiere ich dazu, mit dem Feigenblatt AS  weiterzumachen, aber das kann sich je nach Stimmungslage schnell  wieder ändern.

----------


## Georg_

Norbert,

Du kannst die Biopsie-Proben auch zur Zweitbefundung zu Prof. Bonkhoff in Berlin senden. www.prostapath.de Der ist spezialisiert auf Prostatakrebs während der bisherige Pathologe alle Krebsarten macht. Da kann aus dem 7a ein 4+4 werden. Dann hat sich das Grübeln erledigt.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

> Kliniken, die die neuen Methoden anbieten, müssen genauso amortisieren.  Ich finde das Thema „Alternative Therapien“ heikel. Die Webseiten  dieser Kliniken werden von Marketing-Profis erstellt, alles ist nur  rosarot, und die Gefahr, dass relevante Informationen oder Risiken  entweder geschönt oder verschwiegen werden, ist enorm.


Alle Kliniken müssen ihre Kosten decken und die meisten auch Geld verdienen. Das habe ich nicht herabsetzend gemeint; es ist kein Unterscheidungsmerkmal für die Güte einer Therapie. Es führt allerdings zu einem starken Beharren auf den Methoden, die irgendwann eingeführt wurden bzw. als einzige zur Verfügung standen. Diejenigen, die mit einer neuen Therapie sich einigermaßen etabliert haben, verfallen auch bald diesem Schema. Denn so ein Risiko geht man nicht gerne zweimal ein, und manchmal sind die Geräte auch teuer; bei PCa wären das HiFU, Kryo, IRE, TOOKAD: die können bereits aus der Portokasse bezahlt werden, verglichen mit "da vinci" Robotern). Wenn ich mir die IRE anschaue, dann sehe ich, dass sie heute ziemlich genauso praktiziert wird wie 2007 von Rubinsky eingeführt - das sind auch schon 13 Jahre. Weiterentwicklungen, die die tiefe Anästhesie vermeiden (oder überhaupt nur Lokalanästhesie), überläßt man den Chinesen - die können risikoloser experimentieren.

Norbert, du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass die Websites von Privatkliniken wie der Martiniklinik vom Oberarzt erstellt werden? Oder die von den Unikliniken? Das machen Profis, und da steht die Vermarktung ganz vorne. Die Martiniklinik ist übrigens besonders geschickt in der Auswahl der dargestellten Studien. Zahlen oder Ergebnisse aus den Zertiifzierungen zum "Prostatakrebszentrum" findet man nirgends, nur die Anzahl der Ops sind dokumentiert. Zwar werden alle Kliniken ständig evaluiert - doch die Ergebnisse erfahren die Patienten fast nie.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Rudde21

dein Beitrag ist hochinteressant und zeigt auf, welche Unterschiede in den beiden Ländern - Schweden und Deutschland - bestehen.




> *Benutzer*
> 
> Registriert seit22.09.2020Beiträge1Ich bin neu hier, will mich kurz vorstellen. Alter 74, habe ein PK seit okt 2019. Systematische Biopsie, 12 Stanzen, 4 positiv, zwei auf jeder Seite.Tumorlänge in den befallenden Stanzen, 2X1mm. 1X0,8mm und einmal 0,3mm. Totale Biopsielänge 180 mm. Ich wohne seit 50 Jahren in Stockholm, bin gebürtiger Kölner. Rechtschreibfehler müssen mir etwas verziehen werden.
> Die Biopsien wurden auf Grund des steigendem PSA Wert gemacht. Die Grösse der Prostata ca. 85 ccm. PSA Wert ist 3,4, da ich aber Finsasterid nehme muss man ja 3,4X2 =6,8 rechnen. PSA Verlauf, Jan 2017 =3,7. Okt. 2018 = 7,2, alle Messungen danach waren immer niedriger als 7,2. Die Biopsie hat auch eine Prostatit nachgewiesen mit der ich Probleme habe.
> Vor der systematischen Biopsieserie wurde eine mpMRT gemacht auf der ein 1 cm suspekter Fleck erkannt wurde, die Krebsherde der nachfolgenden systematischen Biopsie waren nicht erkennbar. Aufgrund des Flecks wurde eine Fusionsbiopsie gemacht, 3 Stanzen, 50 Länge. Befund wurde nicht als Krebs bewertet, es gab einen ,03 mm malignitetssuspekten Abschnitt, atypisch.
> Die Zusammenfassung der Diagnose: Niedrigrisiko PK. Empfehlung AS. Man sieht also einen Unterschied zur deutschen Leitlinie. Ich war bei ingesamt 4 Urologen die alles sehr ähnlich sahen. Entscheidend ist nicht die Anzahl der positiven Stanzen sondern die Tumorlast. Laut der Beurteilung sind zwei Stanzen mit 1mm Befall ein wesentlich geringeres Risiko als eine mit 10mm Befall. Gleisen Score ist übrigen 3:3. Der Fleck = PIRADS 2, ISUP1. T1c.
> Normalerweise kommt eine neue mpMRT nach 2 Jahren, PSA jeden dritten Monat. Ich möchte aber eine neue mpMRT schon nach einem Jahr was auch möglich ist. Dann soll sie mpMRT an der gleichen Klinik gemacht werden um die neuen Bilder mit den alten verglichen zu können.
> Noch eine Anmerkung: In den schwedischen Leitlinien wird der Arzt darauf hingewiesen den Patienten mit einem PK von niedrigem Risiko keine OP oder Bestrahlung zu empfehlen. (fast verboten darüber zu sprechen steht da). Natürlich entscheidet auch hier der Patient.


Bitte erstelle einen neuen thread! 

Winfried

----------


## Norbert60

Martin, ich stimme Dir zu. Natürlich müssen neue Therapien irgendwann mal ausprobiert werden, sonst würde es ja keine Weiterentwicklung geben Das Problem sehe ich vor allem darin, dass man als Patient nur schwierig eine unabhängige Beratung bekommt. Diejenigen, die sich am besten damit auskennen, sind gleichzeitig die, die diese Therapie anbieten und verkaufen wollen. So wird z.B. die Frage, ob ein bestimmter Tumor für diese Therapie überhaupt geeignet ist, möglicherweise von einem unabhängigen Experten anders beantwortet werden als vom Anbieter. Und IRE steht noch nicht einmal in der Patientenleitlinie. Wie soll ich das bewerten? Welche neuen Therapien haben denn Deiner Ansicht nach das Potenzial, irgendwann mal etabliert zu sein oder sich sogar gegen die Standard-Therapien durchzusetzen? (Dieses Thema sollte in einem anderen Thread diskutiert werden).

Ich möchte noch mal auf Deine Meinung, AS sei ein Feigenblatt, zurückkommen: Jede Therapie ist ein schwerer Eingriff und da macht es doch Sinn, bei niedrig-malignen Tumoren erst mal abzuwarten. Hierzu habe ich folgendes gefunden:
 In einer Serie von knapp 1000 Patienten erfüllten nach 5, 10 und 15 Jahren Nachbeobachtung 76%, 64% und 55% der Patienten die Kriterien der aktiven Überwachung und wurden nicht therapiert. 1,5% der Patienten starben am Prostatakarzinom und 2,8% entwickelten Knochenmetastasen (Klotz et al., 2015). Diese Ergebnisse sind vergleichbar mit den Daten nach primärer Therapie bei Niedrigrisikopatienten.

@ rudde21
 Die schwedische Studie konnte nur für Männer, die jünger als 65 waren, einen Vorteil von der OP aufzeigen (Patientenleitlinie I, S. 48). 
Ich schließe mich Winfried an: Wie wird das in Schweden (und anderen Ländern) gehandhabt?

----------


## MartinWK

Norbert, Potenzial haben vor allem die Immuntherapien und alle "maßgeschneiderten" Therapien (jeder Krebs ist anders, jeder Mensch ist anders, also jedem sein eigenes Mittelchen). "Potenzial" hier verstanden als mächtige Organisationen, in diesem Fall Pharmafirmen, die hoffen, dank maßgeschneiderten Therapeutika die Preise völlig unabhängig von den Kosten gestalten zu können, sozusagen je nach Patient. Unabhängige Studien werden ja sonst kaum aufgelegt, und die hohen Kosten von Phase III-Studien kann sich ein staatliches Institut oder eine Unimedizin ohnehin selten leisten.

Bei Potenzial verstanden als bessere Heilung sieht das ganz anders aus. Natürlich würde sich trotzdem eine preiswerte und einfache Therapie, die sehr gut wirkt, durchsetzen, wenn auch viel später als möglich. Studien müßten meiner Meinung nach aus Patientensicht eingeleitet werden - das müßte die Richtlinie für ein Expertengremium sein, welches die Mittel dafür vergibt. Diese Studien müssen dann nur aus GKV/PKV/Steuermitteln bezahlt werden. Natürlich kann jeder auch weiterhin eigene Studien auflegen.

 Der Markt funktioniert hier nicht: der Konsument (Patient) kann entweder gar keine Wahl treffen oder wenn es das kann, dann hat das auf die Definition von Studien und somit die Fortentwicklung der Medizin keinen Einfluß (selbst wenn alle Gleason 6 und 7a sich ab sofort für WW entscheiden - also AS und dann nur ADT - wird am UKE oder sonstwo eher eine Studie aufgelegt, die beweisen soll, dass RPE etwas besser als WW oder AS ist, als eine alternative Therapie zu untersuchen).

Zusätzlich zur Patienten-orientierten Studienvergabe sollten Anreize geschaffen werden für die Nutzung neuerer Therapien. Bisher werden deren Kosten mit allerhand Tricks von engagierten Ärzten und Kliniken den Kassen aufgedrückt - das ist lächerlich. Und die PKV bezahlt diese grundsätzlich eher, allerdings nicht aus Einsicht, sondern um den Abstand zur GKV zu wahren. Und vor allem völlig uneinheitlich, sozusagen von Gottes Gnaden, ohne allgemeinen Rechtsanspruch (den viele dann einklagen müssen). Obwohl Leitlinien nur Hinweise sind werden sie zur Ja/Nein-Schablone über den gemeinsamen Bundesausschuß. Doch Medizin ist analog. Warum richtet man keine Kategorien für Therapien ein - ähnlich wie Evidenzklassen: neuere/ungewöhnliche Therapien kommen anfangs in die niedrigste Klasse, wer sie wählt, erhält einen geringen Zuschuß, berechnet als Prozentsatz von den Kosten für die Therapie der zur Zeit höchsten Klasse. In den nächsten Jahren sammelt sich vielleicht mehr positive Erfahrung/Studien an und die nächste Klasse wird erreicht, entsprechend ein höherer Zuschuß. Der Zuschuß wird gedeckelt durch die tatsächlichen Kosten der neuen Therapie, bis er die höchste Klasse erreicht - dann werden die Kosten vergütet, wie bei den anderen Standardverfahren auch.
Auch das ein Thema für einen anderen Thread.

"Feigenblatt": Ich will die Studie nicht kritisieren. Aber: man stirbt an den Metastasen, die Prostata braucht man nicht. Inzwischen weiß man, dass diese in vielen Fällen schon bei Erstdiagnose angelegt sind (durch CTCs und DTCs). Bei AS wird implizit vorausgesetzt, dass momentan noch keine Streuung stattgefunden hat bzw. diese Zellen indolent sind; und ferner, dass der Abbruch der AS erfolgt, kurz bevor das PCa "gefährlich" wird (also Metastasen bereits latent sind). Das muss dann bei der Studie von Klotz fast immer der Fall gewesen sein. Verlassen würde ich mich darauf aber nicht in jedem Einzelfall. Und die engmaschige Überwachung nervt auch und bedeutet Eingriffe (z.B. Biopsien). Und bei deinem und meinem 7a greift das nicht in dem gleichen Maße.
Auch ist deine Prämisse fragwürdig: "Jede Therapie ist ein schwerer Eingriff". Eben nicht. Die Reduktion der Tumorlast oder sogar die Entfernung ist mit leichten Eingriffen möglich: Brachy, HiFU, usw. wie schon aufgezählt. Auf die bereits angelegten Metastasen haben diese genausowenig Einfluß wie eine Operation (vom abskopalen Effekt abgesehen), für die Zukunft können sie die Chancen gegenüber AS nur verbessern. Die RPE behält den einzigartigen Vorteil, eine Komplettbiopsie zu sein, die ein exakteres Staging und Grading erlaubt, und somit bei einigen wenigen Gleason 6 und 7a-Patienten eine sofortige Folgetherapie triggert, die wiederum bei einigen wenigen davon zu einem Überlebensvorteil führt. Inzwischen reden wir allerdings von "flüssiger Biopsie" und haben US, Szintigrafie, CT, PET/CT, mpMRT als Bildgebungen, die alleine oder mit folgender gezielter Biopsie in Studien die Ergebnisse der folgenden Operation gut vorausgesagt haben. Die Prostata für ein Grading und Staging herauszunehmen ist ziemlich krass - sowas macht man nur bei sehr gefährlichen Karzinomen (Eileiter) oder da wo die Biopsie problematisch ist (Lunge).

----------


## Georg_

Norbert,

falls Dir doch Bedenken kommen, keine Therapie gegen Prostatakrebs zu machen, so würde ich Dir eine Bestrahlung empfehlen. Ich hatte Dir ja schon die Brachytherapie empfohlen, die leitliniengerecht ist. Außer gibt es die Hypostat-2 Studie, die mit den neuesten Bestrahlungsgeräten auch in Köln durchgeführt wird. Die Ergebnisse sollen sehr gut sein.
https://www.uksh.de/190314_pi_hypostat2.html
https://www.finanzen.net/nachricht/a...zungen-6635642
https://www.redjournal.org/article/S...891-5/fulltext

Georg

----------


## rudde21

Hallo alle,

der Unterschied besteht wohl darin, dass man weniger in Stein gemeisselte Grenzen aufgebaut hat. Z.B. Zwei positive Stanzen sind ok für AS, drei sind es nicht. Zu beachten ist aber auch die Übereinstimmung bei vielen Kriterien. Z.B. max GS 3+3. (AS bei 3+4 ist möglich. Das Alter spielt eine Rolle und der prozentuelle Anteil der 4.) Bei "jüngeren "Patienten mit einer erwarteten Lebenszeit von mehr als 10 Jahren wird die AS nicht empfohlen wenn es Anteile von 4 gibt!
Auch als Laie meint man aber doch zu verstehen, dass z.B. 2 Stanzen mit 45% Befall wahrscheinlich wesentlich gefährlicher sind als drei Stanzen mit 5% Befall. Auch jüngeren Patienten mit grossem Anteil 3+3 rät man eher nicht zur AS. Ich werde nächste Woche meinen Urologen treffen und ihn fragen wie man denn den Begriff "Großer Anteil 3+3" definiert.
Das grösste Problem bei Prostatakrebs ist die Diagnose. Die Biopsien sind nur Teilresultate, der GS ist eine Frage der Beurteilung und die Bildgebung durch die mpMRT ist eine grosse Verbesserung, sie ist aber auch nur bedingt immer richtig.
Grüsse
rudde21

----------


## Norbert60

Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu. Wenn man die Höher-Gefährdeten von den Weniger-Gefährdeten besser abgrenzen könnte, wäre schon viel gewonnen. Im Moment werden einfach zu viele behandelt, die gesund sind und bei denen sich der PK niemals bemerkbar machen wird.

Wenn ich als Low-Risk-Patient eingestuft wäre, würde ich keine Sekunde mit dem Gedanken verschwenden, eine Therapie zu beginnen. Einen leichten Eingriff gibt es meiner Ansicht nach im Moment gar nicht. Die fokalen Therapien sind alle mehr oder weniger experimentell oder sogar hochexperimentell, und auch nicht für jeden Tumor geeignet. Wenn 55 % aller AS-Teilnehmer nach 15 Jahren mit gutem Gewissen auf eine Therapie verzichten können, ist das für mich Rechtfertigung genug, dass es AS gibt. Aber die Grenzen müssen noch optimiert werden - im Moment werden einfach zu viele ausgeschlossen. Wer dann trotzdem die Behandlung wählt, trifft nach meiner Auffassung eine Angst- und keine rationale Entscheidung.

Wir müssen auch anerkennen, dass es ein fundamentales Lebensrisiko gibt, mit dem wir alle seit unserer Geburt unterwegs sind, und auf das wir viel weniger Einfluss haben, als wir glauben. Natürlich kann man versuchen, dieses in einzelnen Bereichen zu vermindern, aber das Null-Risiko wird man nie erreichen. Und der Preis, den man dafür zu zahlen hätte, wäre auch viel zu hoch. Das Leben geht seinen eigenen Weg, und ob und wann es seine Richtung ändert, ist nicht vorhersehbar. Wer bis zum Ende ohne größere Schwierigkeiten durchkommt, hat schlicht und einfach nur riesiges Glück gehabt.

@ Georg 
Danke, Georg, ich schaus mir an.

----------


## RalfDm

Norbert,



> Wenn man die Höher-Gefährdeten von den Weniger-Gefährdeten besser abgrenzen könnte, wäre schon viel gewonnen. Im Moment werden einfach zu viele behandelt, die „gesund“ sind und bei denen sich der PK niemals bemerkbar machen wird.
> 
> Wenn ich als Low-Risk-Patient eingestuft wäre, würde ich keine Sekunde mit dem Gedanken verschwenden, eine Therapie zu beginnen. Aber die Grenzen müssen noch optimiert werden - im Moment werden einfach zu viele ausgeschlossen.


Die im zweiten zitierten Absatz geforderte Optimierung gibt es längst. Dazu fanden in den Jahren 2012, 2014 und 2016 drei internationale hochkarätig besetzte Konferenzen statt, in denen die Erfahrungen in den vertretenen Ländern mit AS-Patienten diskutiert wurden. Auf der dritten Konferenz wurden dann die Parameter festgezurrt, die für eine AS-Strategie erfüllt sein müssen, die heute noch gelten und die in die deutsche S3-Leitlinie eingeflossen sind. Das ist der Stand der Dinge, besser weiß es noch niemand. Lies zu diesen Konferenzen auch *hier* und *hier*.
"Stand der Dinge" gilt auch für den ersten Satz im ersten zitierten Absatz. Jemand, der "gesund" ist, wird nicht behandelt, sonst ist es Körperverletzung. Wer Prostatakrebsherde im Körper hat, ist nicht gesund. Es geht nur darum, wie ernst die Erkrankung einzuschätzen ist, was niemals zu hundert Prozent gelingen wird. Richtig ist allerdings auch, dass entgegen der Leitlinie manche Patienten von ihren Ärzten nicht auf die Möglichkeit hingewiesen werden, es zunächst mit der AS zu versuchen, obwohl die Kriterien erfüllt zu sein scheinen.
"Niedrig-Risiko-Patienten" sind solche, bei denen das Risiko für eine _Fernmetastasierung_ gering ist, bei deren Stanzproben der Pathologe also kein Gleason-Grad höher als 3 fand. "Geringes Risiko für eine Fernmetastasierung" heißt aber nicht, dass der Krebs nicht lokal erheblichen Ärger machen kann, bis hin zum Kapseldurchbruch und Befall von Enddarm und/oder Blase. Er kann auch aggressiver werden. Darum die Nachbiopsien und die vierteljährlichen Kontrollen beim Urologen.

Ralf

----------


## rudde21

Hallo alle,

ich habe schon geantwortet, finde aber meine Antwort nicht! (ich habe noch nicht alles verstanden)
_
Ausschnitt aus der Richtlinie in Schweden:

Niedriges Risiko - T1T2a, Gleasonsumma ≤ 6 und PSA < 10 µg/l

- Untergruppierung, sehr niedriges Risiko (soll nur in Ausnahmefällen behandelt werden): T1c,                                PSA-densitet < 0,15 µg/l/cm3 und total ≤ 8 mm cancer in ≤ 4 von 8-12 Biopsien.

Grüsse
rudde21


_

----------


## Norbert60

Ralf, ich weiss, meine Gedanken sind Wunschdenken. Sie entsprechen nicht den aktuellen medizinischen Möglichkeiten. Ich bekomme halt einfach nicht die wissenschaftlichen Studien aus meinem Kopf, die keinen Vorteil einer Behandlung aufzeigen konnten.

Ich werds jetzt angehen und die AS abbrechen. Wenn ich sie weiterführe, müsste ich konsequenterweise eine neue Grenze für mich festlegen, z.B. den Übergang von Intermediate- auf High-Risk. Das ist mir zu gewagt.

Vielen Dank noch mal Euch allen für die informativen Beiträge und Einsichten.

Norbert

----------


## rudde21

Hallo alle,

ich war gestern wieder beim Urologen um über die zukünftigen Kontrollen zu sprechen. Meine Diagnose habe ich euch schon mitgeteilt. Der Vorschlag des Urologen war folgender: Neue mpMRT Oktober 2021 (meine vorherige war Oktober 2019). MpMRT an der gleichen Stelle um die Bilder vergleichen zu können. (bei mir war kein Krebs auf den Bildern erkennbar) Im Frühjahr Ultraschall und Tastenuntersuchung. Die Ultraschalluntersuchung um festzustellen um wieviel meine Prostata kleiner geworden ist nach der Einnahme von Finasterid. PSA in 6 Monaten. Folgendes muss dazu gesagt werden, ich kann die mpMRT auch früher machen lassen und auch die PSA Werte kann ich machen lassen wann ich will.das kann ich selbst entscheiden. Zu weiteren Biopsien sieht der Urologe zur Zeit keinen Anlass solange der PSA Wert stabil ist, die Quote und die Denstität sich im grünen Bereich befinden. Mein PSA Wert ist etwas niedriger als vor 2 Jahren. Ein Restrisiko gibt es immer sagte der Urologe, aber es bringt wenig bis  nichts dich mit Biopsien zu quälen. Ich hatte vor der Einnahme von Finasterid eine Prostata von ca. 83-85 ccm. Der Arzt sagt, dass ein PSA Wert bis 8 bei einer so grossen Prostata völlig im grünen Bereich ist. Was ein grosser Befall von GS 6+6 ist wollte er nicht erklären, es sei im Grunde nicht klar zu definieren.

rudolf

----------

